# مكونات حفارة الحفر الدوراني Rig Components



## sseaea (23 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
الى كل الطلبة و الطالبات المتخصصين في هندسة النفط اليكم هذا الملف والذي يتضمن كل ما يتعلق بــ Rig Components بمختلف انواع الـ rotary rig 
و لتحميل الملف اضغط 
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=b73bbe643c51c836c3465591096c8265
و لا تنسى كلمة المرور لفتح الملف 
alisaedy


----------



## sseaea (24 يناير 2008)

الرابط الفعال هو 
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=628c0da89edaf78b6181252f31f8eda9
بنفس كلمة المرور


----------



## صلاح محمد عيسي (7 فبراير 2008)

الله يخليك لينا


----------



## essamsalman80 (12 يوليو 2008)

thankxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## essamsalman80 (12 يوليو 2008)

يا جماعة مافيش ملف موجود خالص


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (13 يوليو 2008)

sseaea قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> الى كل الطلبة و الطالبات المتخصصين في هندسة النفط اليكم هذا الملف والذي يتضمن كل ما يتعلق بــ Rig Components بمختلف انواع الـ Rotary Rig
> و لتحميل الملف اضغط
> http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=b73bbe643c51c836c3465591096c8265
> ...



الأخ الكريم نشكر لك تعبك 
ولكن نرجو رفعه علي موقع رفع آخر 
وذلك لصعوبة التحميل من هذا الموقع 
وخاصه ان الملف صغير 
اي لن تجد صعوبة ان شاء الله في اعادة رفعه 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
والسلانم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## احمد العروشي (17 يوليو 2008)

لك جزيل ألشكر اخي علي سعيدي وألف مبروك عالتخرج من أخيك وزميلك أحمد العروشي 
وموضوعك ممتاز وأتمنا مزيد من الجهد وتكرم منتدياتنا بمجهوداتك ومواضيعك الممتازة

وياؤيت تتاكد من جديد بالرابط لاني وجدت به مشكلة 


سامحني علي على التقصير وعقبال الفرحة الكبرى


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هيدروسيد (31 يوليو 2008)

ألف شكر لك ياأخي


----------



## محمد فتح الرحمن (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا ولكن الرابط به مشكلة


----------



## ashrafmansour (27 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى العزيز شكرا على مجهودك ولكن الملف غير موجود 
لذلك نريد من سيادتك رفعه على أى رابط أخر
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## sseaea (23 يناير 2009)

رابط جديد للملف هنا


----------



## sseaea (23 يناير 2009)

جربت الرابط وهو شغال 100 100


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (24 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
الرابط يعمل بكفاءة 100%
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ع العرفى (27 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على وزادك الله حرصا وعلما ونشفوك مهندس على قد الدنيا 
من عبدالسلام صالح خليفة


----------



## motya (12 مايو 2009)

ca marche pas le ligne est vide


----------



## belal_7133 (13 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير


----------



## lakdhar (15 مايو 2009)

le mot de passe s'il vous plait


----------



## تولين (15 مايو 2009)

thankuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu u


----------



## تولين (15 مايو 2009)

اخي ارجوك الرابط ما يشتغل ويقول الصفحة تم الغاءها كيف احمل الكتاب


----------



## engghost (11 مارس 2010)

للأسف حتى الرابط الجديد لا يعمل , 

لم لا ترفعه ملفا مرفقا في المنتدى أخي الكريم ؟؟


----------



## farwa2008 (8 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم يا جماعة الرابط غير شغال


----------



## amrahmedabdou (3 نوفمبر 2010)

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا لقيت الملف دا عن مكاونات الحفارات ادخلو على الموقع دا
http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=192295


----------



## braq33 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## chatze58 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

machkoor


----------

